# Low pressure



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Bought this gauge and it turns out my grouphead pressure is only 5bar. Am I right in thinking this is too low?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Only if the coffee tastes bad


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say reset to 9 bar and see if you notice any difference.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> I would say reset to 9 bar and see if you notice any difference.


I will look into doing this. Any tips on how to go about this on a Fracino Heavenly?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The adjuster is the OPV / expansion valve. Release pipe from end, unscrew the nut, inside is a slotted disc against a spring.

The disc needs to be rotated to increase the pressure. You will probably need to repeat the operation several times to accomplish your preferred setting

as you need to reconnect the pipe to run the machine.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

lots of people running at 6 bar, do a search.

give both 9 and 6 bar a try and see which tastes best, it's fairly easy to change


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> The adjuster is the OPV / expansion valve. Release pipe from end, unscrew the nut, inside is a slotted disc against a spring.
> 
> The disc needs to be rotated to increase the pressure. You will probably need to repeat the operation several times to accomplish your preferred setting
> 
> as you need to reconnect the pipe to run the machine.


Thanks @El carajillo. I managed to do this. It only took half a turn to take the pressure up to 8bar. I can taste a background flavour that I like. How this works I don't know but it is fun playing with variables.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Inspired by this thread.

Took my machine down to 8 bar from 9. (Vibe pump / OPV type)

Incidentally, although I purchased an accurate portafilter gauge, the built in gauge was reading accurately anyway so it wasn't really needed.

With the beans I'm using, there is a detectable improvement in flavour complexity. I'll give it a couple of weeks then try 7 bar, and keep going until it stops improving.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've had really great shots with Silvia set at 8,5 bar static, grinding fine into the VST basket


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

For what it's worth, when I had an ECM Mechanika, although I didn't use it much, I found I preferred it around 8 bar. With the sage DB and EK I'm normally aiming for it reading about 6.5 - 7bar if I can manage it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Well after a few days experimenting at 8 bar I've found that the shots are coming out with increased acidity. Is it normal to increase the shot time for the given yield to bring the balance back? I was hitting the perfect shot at 33 seconds (36g). Now I think I need to go longer and grind finer. Is this what generally happens? I still think there is scope to go lower on the pressure as well, as the overall complexity is definitely better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If your shot is unbalanced with acidity then the brew ratio and time it takes isn't perfect. Adjust your grind to balance the taste. You give the impression on the post above that you are relying on numbers to make coffee. They are measurements to allow you to repeat and or adjust based on what you taste in the cup.

How you taste is how you taste... Make the adjustments you think are right not what the concensus thinks.

What does your gut tell you If it's has.. More acidity... Grind finer? Then give it a go...

As always your other option to increase sweetness is to put more water through the coffee. But you will know if this fits your preference for body and strength.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Agree. This is a good learning opportunity.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe you need to raise the temperature a bit?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

deleted - double post


----------

